# U-Perm



## DH241094 (Jun 17, 2009)

Which U-Perms are better?
the ones with R U
or 
the ones with M U
I know both algs for both versions but I can just performe the M U fast
What do you use?:confused:


----------



## Berry (Jun 17, 2009)

Just use whatever one you can do faster... I use the R U but thats just because I learned it first.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 17, 2009)

I use the R U version, and I average around 1.30 with it, i really suck at doing M's


----------



## Musje (Jun 17, 2009)

I do the M U thing I think... only I do it a bit different (comes down to the same though)

R2 U (F B') R2 (F' B) U R2
Change both U to U' for a cycle the other way around. 
The (F B') is basically M and then the R2 would be U2 I guess. 

Basically the same as 
B2 U M U2 M' U B2 
only from a different angle


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

With M U he means pure <M, U>: M2 U M' U2 M U M2 and inverse and mirror.


----------



## Musje (Jun 17, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> With M U he means pure <M, U>: M2 U M' U2 M U M2 and inverse and mirror.


thanks... guess I just use a weird algo in general


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure most of the fast people use the MU alg for 3x3, and RU for bigcubes.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the fast people use the MU alg for 3x3, and RU for bigcubes.


That's pretty false (if we take out your "I'm pretty sure" qualifier). Erik's the only one I know who does that.


----------



## Tiw (Jun 17, 2009)

Erik and me at least 
Because I can do RU and MU at the same speed, so I took the one that makes more fun, that's why I practised the MU-U-perm.


----------



## Kian (Jun 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the fast people use the MU alg for 3x3, and RU for bigcubes.



Where do you get pretty sure from? As Lucas said, I only know of Erik using that. Even if there are a few we don't know, most certainly use RU algs for U.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 17, 2009)

I think the current world record holder for average uses it (<M,U>...
(Goes to check)


----------



## brunson (Jun 17, 2009)

I use them both, depending on how the case is presented, to avoid a U2.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

In some old thread I believe it was discussed and fast people (Erik for sure, I think Dan and some others) said they used it. Oh damn, that was z-perms. Sorry.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 29, 2010)

I prefer the M2 U version, except that I don’t know how to do M efficiently.
In this cruel world, the main rule is: adapt yourselves or die, so I found these alternatives:
M2 U M' d2 M' U M2
M2 U' M' d2 M' U' M2
Well, I’m not sure they’re really faster.
Does anybody use them?


----------



## ssb150388 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tiw said:


> Erik and me at least
> Because I can do RU and MU at the same speed, so I took the one that makes more fun, that's why I practised the MU-U-perm.


 
I think another reason could be that you can do it from different angles just by making small changes to the algo.
Am I right?


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Doesn't that depend on yourself?? You should try them both and see which one you like more.


----------



## abctoshiro (Oct 29, 2010)

R2'U'S'U2SU'R2'U'.

^The U-perm in Breandan Vallance's 6.29 NL.
He's sub-1 with it...How fast.
I can't even sub-3 with it.
Who can sub-1 it?
/slightly off-topic

On-topic: I prefer the MU one, I can sub-1 it. 
I can also sub-1.5 this U-perm: sexy-leftysexy-sexy'-leftysexy'

(and sub-3 this: <roux>M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U u2 U2 M' u2 U2 M'</roux>)


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

I've done sub0.9 with that S Uperm.


----------



## Zeat (Oct 29, 2010)

with RU i avg 1.5
with MU i avg sub 1.


----------



## XXGeneration (Oct 30, 2010)

Personally I feel it's much easier to regrip to an RU one than an MU.


----------



## theace (Oct 30, 2010)

I prefer MU as well. But I do the RU for the counterclockwise cycle.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 30, 2010)

I can sub-1 <M,U>, can only sub-2 <R,U>. And <M,U> looks so much sexier.


----------



## Joël (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been switching to MU for most cases... I especially like MU algs where all the U's are in clockwise direction, and M's are in "counterclockwise" direction.. For pure M I use my left middlefinger, starting at DB and pushing up to BU.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 3, 2010)

This one is the best!!!



Spoiler



((D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2)104 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 ((D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D)629 D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)2 (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L ((((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L' (L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L')629 L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D D' L')2 ((R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L R')629 D' L' (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L)629 (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L' L D (R' D' L' U')629 R' D' L'


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> This one is the best!!!


Do you know about the Gouly U?


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't find my own alg.. the Gouly U. Do you have it Lucas?


----------



## RyanO (Nov 3, 2010)

I use MU. I know of a lot of people who use MU as well as a lot of people that use RU, I wouldn't say either is "the one pretty much everybody uses."


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

I use either depending on the angle.
If it's a y or a y' away, it's just up to what position my hands are in.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 3, 2010)

joey said:


> I can't find my own alg.. the Gouly U. Do you have it Lucas?


Actually, I've lost the logs because my backup service wasn't being responsible. So, no, unless it's online.

I didn't *actually* post it here. :-(


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't remember posting it online, and I can't find it in my logs.

RIP GOULY U.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Actually, I've lost the logs because my backup service wasn't being responsible. So, no, unless it's online.
> 
> I didn't *actually* post it here. :-(



What is/was it?


----------



## frogmanson (Nov 6, 2010)

I use the RU ones, I got my Guhong the other day and I got two 0.70 singles for one of them (Idk the name), and a 0.82 for the other one. xD


----------

